# Tim Sylvia Answers Back About Matt Hughes Bashing Him



## Nos5 (Oct 11, 2007)

http://www.mmafightline.com/news/2007/1229/tim_sylvia_312125.shtml

Anyone else starting to like Big Tim?


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

I think Big Tim is cool. He's a good fighter. And though he may look rediculous walking around with his belt on.

He's a good guy and a good fighter.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

I've always like Tim.

And Tim Sylvia > Matt Hughes


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

io hate hughes... tra tillerman his ass


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Hilarious how people are now hopping on the Tim Sylvia bandwagon.

Bandwagon jumping, it's what MMA's all about.

Another thing I found funny about this whole situation, is that people, who bashed Tim, thought Hughes was such a prick for saying bad things about Big Tim.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Damone said:


> Bandwagon jumping, it's what MMA's all about.


True that....True that.:thumbsup:


----------



## Knock out (Jan 1, 2007)

Tim sounds like a really good guy and not talking trash about Hughes even after what Hughes said about him is n ot an easy task. I have a new found respect for Big Tim.


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

It's funny how Hughes bashes Sylvia and he's an asshole but if Sylvia fires back then he will be respected.


----------



## irish mike (Dec 16, 2006)

I almost never post on forums - but this bugs the hell out of me...

Hughes is a giant cock - I'm not talking about his fighting at all... so flame if you want. The guy just seems like an enormous ass as a person. I really hope GSP puts a dent in his head tonight.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Iron Daisy06 said:


> It's funny how Hughes bashes Sylvia and he's an asshole but if Sylvia fires back then he will be respected.


Just wondering, did you read what Hughes said and what Sylvia replied? If you do, you might see why people would be saying Hughes is an asshole and giving Tim respect.

I'm glad I ain't hopping on or off any bandwagons, I have always stood up for Tim.


----------



## nickman9000 (Sep 7, 2006)

I've never liked Tim, but he handled the situation with class. Either that or he's scared to fire back.


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

TheNegation said:


> Just wondering, did you read what Hughes said and what Sylvia replied? If you do, you might see why people would be saying Hughes is an asshole and giving Tim respect.
> 
> I'm glad I ain't hopping on or off any bandwagons, I have always stood up for Tim.


I actually did, I also read the part in the book where Sylvia stopped being a slug and started pulling his weight and ta-da was accepted by the rest of the guys.

I have also stood up for Tim since I have been here.


----------



## Slug (Apr 8, 2007)

I don't get why Matt Hughes would make himself look like such a dick.


----------



## smooth810 (Apr 13, 2007)

LOL...So Matt Hughes makes some true statements and everyone flips like usual on this board..I love it...Matt Hughes will be talked about for hundreds of years because of fans who hate him...It reminds me of the N.Y. Yankees...anyways, Hughes is the greatest mma champion of all-time, he's beaten everyone putten in front of him at least once...


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Tim Sylvia's a good, but socially retarded individual. I've always stood up for him as a fighter, as visible in my Tim Sylvia appreciation thread about 5 months ago.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

I don't really like either fighter but its always fun to read some juicy stories.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

I don't see why it is difficult for anyone to understand that Hughes writing a book with Derogatory shit in it about someone else in order to make a few bucks = Matt hughes is an asshole, whereas Sylvia responding in a dignified manner to what Hughes did to him = Tim deserves respect. It's pretty simple.


----------



## manifest (Dec 31, 2006)

Tim's a douche bag in my eye's.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Tim Sylvia cries when Jens calls him a fat piece of sh1t? What the hell ...

I didn't listen to the interview, but Hughes was being a prick to Sylvia. Tim was trying to get along with Matt and Matt pretty much said fcuk off, I don't want you as a friend. I give Hughes a ton of respect as a fighter, but as a person, he really comes out as a douchebag.

P.S. Anyone else notice how Hughes insults Sylvia right at the start by saying "but I can look Pat in the face."?


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Hughes being Hughes. Who cares. Maybe Sylvia was dogging it when he first started training there. Everyone knows if theirs one way to get under Matt's skin is to sherk on your training.


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

smooth810 said:


> LOL...So Matt Hughes makes some true statements and everyone flips like usual on this board..I love it...Matt Hughes will be talked about for hundreds of years because of fans who hate him...It reminds me of the N.Y. Yankees...anyways, Hughes is the greatest mma champion of all-time, he's beaten everyone *putten* in front of him at least once...


What does putten mean exactly?

The thing is tho, Hughes is on camera in TUF 6 saying he likes to help people and Tim was looking to Hughes for what? Help. Did Hughes give him any help? No. He dogged on him for BS I wonder if Tim's not firing back b/c later in the book Hughes "makes-up" for his BS. Also didn't Tim say Fck Hughes shortly after he left MFS or was that another fighter? My memory is cloudy for that.


----------



## smooth810 (Apr 13, 2007)

IcemanCometh said:


> What does putten mean exactly?
> 
> The thing is tho, Hughes is on camera in TUF 6 saying he likes to help people and Tim was looking to Hughes for what? Help. Did Hughes give him any help? No. He dogged on him for BS I wonder if Tim's not firing back b/c later in the book Hughes "makes-up" for his BS. Also didn't Tim say Fck Hughes shortly after he left MFS or was that another fighter? My memory is cloudy for that.



That would be southern talk...my sister lives in S.C.


----------



## hommage1985 (Apr 22, 2007)

I don't like Sylvia. This interview doesn't change anything.


----------



## hommage1985 (Apr 22, 2007)

Wise said:


> Hughes being Hughes. Who cares. Maybe Sylvia was dogging it when he first started training there. Everyone knows if theirs one way to get under Matt's skin is to sherk on your training.


Why hate on Hughes for telling fat ass Sylvia the truth. If he wasn't training hard and he wasn't helping other fighters then he deserved to be called out. Lying to him isn't going to help him become a better fighter and it isn't going to help the situation.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

hommage1985 said:


> Why hate on Hughes for telling fat ass Sylvia the truth. If he wasn't training hard and he wasn't helping other fighters then he deserved to be called out. Lying to him isn't going to help him become a better fighter and it isn't going to help the situation.


Maybe you don't hate on him for being an asshole to sylvia, but how can you respect him putting a private conversation like that one into his book?


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

TheNegation said:


> Maybe you don't hate on him for being an asshole to sylvia, but how can you respect him putting a private conversation like that one into his book?


Not private anymore lol. Definitely Hughes style if you ask me, putting it in a book and such. With all these books coming out it should be interesting to see all the drama unfold. I think theres supposed to be a few more books coming out soon. Chuck, Randy, and some more I think but I could be wrong. I never expected Hughes to say anything bad about Tim though, I thought they were real good buddies or something. I'm assuming they don't train together anymore:dunno:


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

cabby said:


> Not private anymore lol. Definitely Hughes style if you ask me, putting it in a book and such. With all these books coming out it should be interesting to see all the drama unfold. I think theres supposed to be a few more books coming out soon. Chuck, Randy, and some more I think but I could be wrong. I never expected Hughes to say anything bad about Tim though, I thought they were real good buddies or something. I'm assuming they don't train together anymore:dunno:


You're right Tim is still with MFS and Hughes has HIT Squad with him, Lawler and that wrestling coach the buck toothed one.

Smooth-I am from NC and spent most of my years in VA never ever heard that word before.


----------



## zarny (Mar 4, 2007)

I don't really see what the fuss is about.

Two grown men had a conversation. 

This isn't high school; Matt isn't obligated to 'like' Tim. Tim asked a question and Matt answered simple as that.

Tim has come into several fights in questionable shape for a fighter. Hughes is known to work hard. If you watch the TUF show Hughes tends to like guys who work hard; regardless of talent. It's very likely Hughes is right on the money regarding Tim's work ethic.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

I have always stood up for Sylvia, I have also heard people say he is one of the best fighters you can met on the street as he is really nice, will talk to you and stops for pictures.

Sure Matt can be a dick but his mind games he uses are fantastic.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

zarny said:


> I don't really see what the fuss is about.
> 
> Two grown men had a conversation.
> 
> ...


Am I the only one who realises the problem is that Hughes put this in a book that is gonna sell thousands of copies, not what he said to Tim?


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

^^^no no you're not...and I am sure Hughes loves the freebie advertising shit like this gets him...I am on the fence post as to buying this or not.


----------



## tecnotut (Jan 2, 2007)

Reminds me of when Kobe called Shaq fat and lazy.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I still do not like Sylvia and I gained no additional respect for him. I liked Matt Hughes's excerpt that I read because it proved that he really was straight to the point kind of guy.


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

Have you read the piece on him from the book? Appearently Jens made Tim cry a couple of times (he is Sylvia's freind now though). And Matt Hughes says Sylvia is not a "team player" and simply refuses to be friends with Tim even though he wants to. 

Sounds like Sylvia is still getting bullied a lot. Jens has made him cry.

EDIT: Hughes if anyone is not a team player and crazily self centered.


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

Funny how Hughes got all pissed about GSP saying something in public instead of going to him like a man and Hughes goes out and puts this stuff in his book. What a douche. For the record I strongly dislike both guys.


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

wow i thought tim and hughes were friends. hughes seems like more of an asshole now then before im glad gsp kicked his ass im still not a fan of tim sylvia but i respect how he handled it


----------



## MetalMunkey (Oct 14, 2006)

TheNegation said:


> Am I the only one who realises the problem is that Hughes put this in a book that is gonna sell thousands of copies, not what he said to Tim?


Yeah, I'm with that. I'm not a fan of either but, it does seem like an incredibly douchebag thing to do. Hughes could have said something to the effect of, "Tim had some problems when he started with us and it took a while for me to warm up to him." But, I guess that doesn't sell books.


----------



## madroxcide (Apr 22, 2007)

Damone said:


> Hilarious how people are now hopping on the Tim Sylvia bandwagon.
> 
> Bandwagon jumping, it's what MMA's all about.
> 
> Another thing I found funny about this whole situation, is that people, who bashed Tim, thought Hughes was such a prick for saying bad things about Big Tim.


LOL i was just thinking the same thing


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

joppp said:


> Sounds like Sylvia is still getting bullied a lot. Jens has made him cry.


Jens in the 2nd via your momma joke!


----------



## Brydon (Jan 13, 2007)

Reminds me of the way he treated Richie Hightower and Matt Arroyo on TUF6.

Matt Hughes is a complete Douche as a person but he is an awesome fighter. Unfortunatly for him the best P4P fighter in the world is in his division.


----------



## mma17 (Jun 4, 2007)

Anyone else starting to like Big Tim?[/QUOTE]

nope.


----------



## EGO KILLER (Oct 26, 2006)

I really try to like him and I felt bad for him when I heard the quote from Matt's book and started liking him. then he turns right around and starts talking crap about everyone and giving noone credit but himself.


----------

